# Sattinettes - Can i mix breed them ?



## topmop (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello Everyone

Meet Jerry with her few days old new borns, her Male is of same color as she is.
















This couple is Trump (sitting on eggs) and Mishal (standing) 
(no offence please because of names).








I need some information about them. I know they are Sattinettes, but what exact type of Sattinettes ?

Actual question is, that Trump and Mishal are producing infertile eggs. So far only one batch since i got them. They sat on eggs for 20 days and when i checked, one egg was clear fluid, and other egg was like empty or dry.

Anything i can do to help them breed ?

And suppose if i cant, i am planning to pair the Mishal with chick of Jerry. Is it ok to mix those different color breeds ?

Also as you can see Mishal is kind of black/brown, but Trump is of color same as a usual sattinete i find in forums. are they both of different breeds ? I wish they can breed so i can see what color chicks they will make.

thanks for the help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have those babies in a hard slippery bowl. That is the best way to end up with splayed leg babies, where the leg grows out to the side and the bird is crippled. Never mind the fact that they are laying on a hard uncomfortable surface. When the weight of the parents sitting on them pushes down on the babies, they need straw or other nesting material under them to grab with their feet, and to soften the bottom of the nest. Otherwise, their legs can go out to the side and they will not be able to walk. Don't you give them nesting materials? Babies should never be raised on a hard slippery surface. Put a good thick layer of straw or something in there for them.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

They are beautiful birds and I hope you manage to breed them, perhaps they'll be more successful once they're settled in their home. Definitely agree with Jay on the nesting material front, they must have something to grip otherwise it's like us walking on ice, very uncomfortable and will deform their legs as they grow. A good handful of straw is all they need and they'll be warmer too, don't forget that pigeons have a much higher temperature than humans so the babies need added warmth if you want them to thrive. 
I can't answer about crossing them but if they are a bonded pair I'd give them a few more clutches because the hen may have laid eggs but not been mated, even solo hens lay eggs so just be patient. They pair for life and the stress of separating them could lead to further problems in the long run.


----------



## topmop (Jul 16, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> You have those babies in a hard slippery bowl. That is the best way to end up with splayed leg babies, where the leg grows out to the side and the bird is crippled. Never mind the fact that they are laying on a hard uncomfortable surface. When the weight of the parents sitting on them pushes down on the babies, they need straw or other nesting material under them to grab with their feet, and to soften the bottom of the nest. Otherwise, their legs can go out to the side and they will not be able to walk. Don't you give them nesting materials? Babies should never be raised on a hard slippery surface. Put a good thick layer of straw or something in there for them.


I am taking care of it right now. Related to this i have another question. How high pigeon nest should be ?

I have a 5 feet high and 6 feet long cage. i was planning to put a nesting bown around 4 feet high, but i am afraid if chicks will slip out of nest, then can fell down ?

We have few wild pigeons nest around our house and they are on high places, How their chicks remain safe in so high nests ?


----------



## topmop (Jul 16, 2012)

FredaH said:


> They are beautiful birds and I hope you manage to breed them, perhaps they'll be more successful once they're settled in their home. Definitely agree with Jay on the nesting material front, they must have something to grip otherwise it's like us walking on ice, very uncomfortable and will deform their legs as they grow. A good handful of straw is all they need and they'll be warmer too, don't forget that pigeons have a much higher temperature than humans so the babies need added warmth if you want them to thrive.
> I can't answer about crossing them but if they are a bonded pair I'd give them a few more clutches because the hen may have laid eggs but not been mated, even solo hens lay eggs so just be patient. They pair for life and the stress of separating them could lead to further problems in the long run.


Thanks, It is hot summer here so warmth is not a problem but you are right i am going to add straw right away. in past i use to have some chicks with pox like symptoms, and someone told me it is because of Mosquitoes bites. I placed lemon grass plant specially near the coop this time and now i got an idea, I am planning to add some lemon grass in nesting straw as lemon grass is suppose to Repel Mosquitos ? What do you guys think ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They need something stiff to nest in. Not something soft and grassy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

topmop said:


> I am taking care of it right now. Related to this i have another question. How high pigeon nest should be ?
> 
> I have a 5 feet high and 6 feet long cage. i was planning to put a nesting bown around 4 feet high, but i am afraid if chicks will slip out of nest, then can fell down ?
> 
> We have few wild pigeons nest around our house and they are on high places, How their chicks remain safe in so high nests ?


Each pair should have their own box, that you put the bowl in. You then run a 2 inch board across the front of the box to help keep them from falling from the nest box. Just being in a nest bowl on a shelf isn't safe, they will eventually jump out of the bowl.

Lots of the wild pigeon babies do fall from the nest. Many don't make it.


----------



## topmop (Jul 16, 2012)

These are the above chicks, almost 2 months old.
I dont like to keep them in prison, so i always let my pigeons fly around. and one of the chick flew away along with some wild pigeons who visit me to get some food


----------



## topmop (Jul 16, 2012)

This is the last time i saw my chick sitting along with wild pigeons who visit me for food. And my chick never came back.

His brother seems more faithfull.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am very very sorry to hear she never came back.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's what happens when you let them out. You're usually going to lose them one way or another.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would continue to look for her and see if you can entice her home. When Blue got out of tge shed, I put Fiona his mate in a cage where he could see her and played her calls on a tape recorder and he finally returned to his love and flew back into the shed. But it took four long days and nights. I would see him nearby early in the morning and before dusk. Can you feed the wild birds near where your pigeons live?


----------



## topmop (Jul 16, 2012)

cwebster said:


> Would continue to look for her and see if you can entice her home. When Blue got out of tge shed, I put Fiona his mate in a cage where he could see her and played her calls on a tape recorder and he finally returned to his love and flew back into the shed. But it took four long days and nights. I would see him nearby early in the morning and before dusk. Can you feed the wild birds near where your pigeons live?


Yes actually i feed them very near to my pigeon cage. Thats from where he flew away along with them and then sat on the roof (above picture). He was still looking towards his home, but as soon as wild pigeons flew from that roof, he went with them.


----------



## topmop (Jul 16, 2012)

cwebster said:


> Would continue to look for her and see if you can entice her home. When Blue got out of tge shed, I put Fiona his mate in a cage where he could see her and played her calls on a tape recorder and he finally returned to his love and flew back into the shed. But it took four long days and nights. I would see him nearby early in the morning and before dusk. Can you feed the wild birds near where your pigeons live?


Wild pigeons comes daily, around 30 of them, but my chick never came back with them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She may have gotten lost and doesn't know how to come home. Also, domestic pigeons really aren't safe flying outside, as they are more easily picked off by hawks and other predators. Better to make a wired in enclosure for them to go outside in so they can enjoy the fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## greywing (Jan 21, 2017)

I agree - life in the wild is hard for many domestics, especially light/white colored birds. Predators can easily pick them out. If you see the baby again, might be better to catch it. 

As for the breed of birds, they are Classic Old Frills. Satinette describes their color pattern, where they have white heads and bodies with colored wing shields and tails. You can breed them together, but may not get a technically "correct" pattern for their breed. The dark one looks like a messy black white-bar, while its mate is a black lace. The light ones are ash red lace.


----------

